# The NBA Finals



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Can you guys believe it?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Can you guys believe it? Stackhouse did great AGAIN, game 7 overtime against the Spurs and today against the Suns.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This would be fun to watch. Good luck Mavs.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

t1no said:


> Can you guys believe it? Stackhouse did great AGAIN, game 7 overtime against the Spurs and today against the Suns.


He make some huge shots when you guys needed him the most. He seems to have a lot of off games, but in the playoffs this year he sure has come through when really needed.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I know Stack wants that Ship. He better play like he wants it because he might be the answer in this series. We are so deep.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

congrats Mavs fans. Its your 1st Finals appearance just like the Heat. should be an exciting series.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> He make some huge shots when you guys needed him the most. He seems to have a lot of off games, but in the playoffs this year he sure has come through when really needed.


Yea he had some off games against the Suns but he did great against the Spurs. I just want people to understand that you cannot get a better 6th man than him.


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

this will be fun to watch. I'm pulling for you guys. Beat the Heat! :biggrin: Good luck and God speed Dallas.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Some of us have been waiting since the 80s for this. It's still hard to believe it's here.

Destiny


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm in Shock. Im proud of both of my teams knowing how hard its been for both of them to get to the Finals. The Heat had a bunch of chances but the Knicks and Pacers used to screw them.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Dallas has no answer for Shaq. thats all there is to say.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

But he can be slowed down by Diop and Damp. However Wade will be a problem. There is nothing at all they can do to stop Dirk. Haslem cant do it and Posey cant do it.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Dallas has no answer for Shaq. thats all there is to say.


Nobody has an answer for him.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I am a born and breed Mavs Fan. I haven't been jealous of my grandmother who has season tickets.


----------



## TheMostObjectiveGuy (May 30, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> Dallas has no answer for Shaq. thats all there is to say.


Dallas had no answer for Tim Duncan, and still won.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Dwyane Wade scare the hell out of me.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Dwyane Wade scare the hell out of me.


It is more or less the Heat bench that scare me.


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> Dallas has no answer for Shaq. thats all there is to say.


Dallas can slow Shaq down. Miami has no way to stop Nowitzki.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Congratulations Mavs fans! Here's wishin you some luck because you're gonna need it. Shaq and Wade have been playing some good ball, but it'll be a good series.

Go Mavs!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

In the Finals!!! and I dont think Miami stands a chance when we start running...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> In the Finals!!! and I dont think Miami stands a chance when we start running...


It's been strange having to adjust our style of play in 3 consecutive series. It just shows that:

a) The Mavs are good enough to do it, and
b) You have to do a lot to get a ring.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Its like Avery said in an interview a week and a half ago. Your first championship is always your hardest to get.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> It's been strange having to adjust our style of play in 3 consecutive series. It just shows that:
> 
> a) The Mavs are good enough to do it, and
> b) You have to do a lot to get a ring.


The Mavs truly are the swiss army knives of NBA teams. Able to play so many different games in so many different ways.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> It's been strange having to adjust our style of play in 3 consecutive series. It just shows that:
> 
> a) The Mavs are good enough to do it, and
> b) You have to do a lot to get a ring.


the funny thing, is they did the opposite of what the spurs did last year. the spurs tried to run vs the suns and other fast paced teams, then slowed it down vs the pistons and other grind it out teams.

the mavs made more of an effort to run against the grind it out spurs and slow it down vs the suns. they proved to be better at controlling the pace of the game.


running vs shaq is definitely the way to go though. the bulls had their success like that. and with the way dirk and wade(healthy) are playing, no one is gonna stop either one of them, so you gotta try to find a way to stop the rest of the team from being productive.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> and with the way dirk and wade(healthy) are playing, no one is gonna stop either one of them, so you gotta try to find a way to stop the rest of the team from being productive.


No, we can't stop Wade. But when we think about how J-Ho was able to perform the times he was guarding Parker and then Nash (2 guys who he was supposed to be able to guard because he's hurt and they're too fast) I think we have what we need to make him work on both ends of the court.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Mavs need to go back to playing like they did against the Spurs. Make Shaq run the floor constantly. There's no way Shaq is gonna have the kind of series Duncan had. Run smartly when you get a chance, and the Mavs will take the title.

Mavs win the first 2 at home, lose game 3, win game 4, lose game 5, and clinch it at home in game 6.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Game 6 in in Miami. The Heat are gonna need their role player to play well. Shaq wont be that effective IMO. Wade will be hard to stop. As long as Howard scores 20 and Dirk passes great out of a Double team, we will win.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Game 6 in in Miami.


No, game 6 is in Dallas.

And I agree, Mavs in 6, closing it out at home.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh yea it 2-3-2


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Good luck now take out the Heat!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

My wife and I will go on our vacation this week, so we'll catch Game 1 in San Antonio, of all places.

It'll be sweet. :cheers:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice. The fans in SA wont be as angry knowing that the team that beat them advanced to the finals.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good luck Dallas fans! Ill be rooting for you guys. Keep the trophy in the WEST! :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Mavs need to go back to playing like they did against the Spurs. Make Shaq run the floor constantly. There's no way Shaq is gonna have the kind of series Duncan had. Run smartly when you get a chance, and the Mavs will take the title.
> 
> Mavs win the first 2 at home, lose game 3, win game 4, lose game 5, and clinch it at home in game 6.


 Nice sig but you realize that that game was the Heat at its lowest. To this Heat team the reg. season was irrelevent. Ever since Game 2 of New Jersey the team's had amazing chemistry. We're a different team.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Nice sig but you realize that that game was the Heat at its lowest. To this Heat team the reg. season was irrelevent. Ever since Game 2 of New Jersey the team's had amazing chemistry. We're a different team.


I agree that the regular season games are irrelevant. You might think the current Miami Heat is better or even much better than that of three months ago, but so is Mavericks. Now let's cut the bull**** and wait for the final games then we could talk.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Why argue? just wait for game 1, and plz let's not complain in the playoffs forum or any forum. Let's just talk basketball, that's what forums are for.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Nice sig but you realize that that game was the Heat at its lowest. To this Heat team the reg. season was irrelevent. Ever since Game 2 of New Jersey the team's had amazing chemistry. We're a different team.


Haha that score is in reference to game 7 between the Mavs and Rockets last season.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Are we the underdogs? On NBA.com people are saying Miami in 6 and on all the other message boards people are saying the same? We always dominate the Heat, I dont think we have lost more than 2 games in the past 4 season against them, Dirk put up 41 points against them this season I believe and will continue on, are we the underdogs guys?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lets all stop saying that we dominate the Heat and stop going by what we saw in the regular. Lets show them what we got in game 1. Even better if we are the underdogs. It just mean there are more people to make look dumb if we win the Ship. If anyone is winning in 6 it will be the Mavs.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chaos said:


> Haha that score is in reference to game 7 between the Mavs and Rockets last season.


 Oops. I thought you had the score wrong but I wasn't sure. My bad.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBQxmVl-pZQ


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

Should be a fantastic series. Both coaches and teams have adjusted extremely well thru the playoffs with their opponents. 

No team is the favorite imo. This Maverick underdog stuff is nonsense, they have had a helluva season.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

dallas may have no answer for shaq, but miami won't even understand the question for dirk... mavs in 7 i hope, keep the trophy in texas


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Nice. The fans in SA wont be as angry knowing that the team that beat them advanced to the finals.


How about Michael Finley.... DOH! :biggrin: 

Sorry. I had to bring that up.

:cheers:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> How about Michael Finley.... DOH! :biggrin:
> 
> Sorry. I had to bring that up.
> 
> :cheers:


and Steve Nash.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This long break is drivin' me crazy :biggrin:


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

croco said:


> This long break is drivin' me crazy :biggrin:


1d 12 h to go (german time)


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Everyone aware that they moved Game 2 from Saturday @8pm to Sunday @ 8pm?

Just another day we have to wait. 
If anyone wants to go terrorize the Heat a little, their staying at the Cresent Hotel in Uptown @ Pearl and McKinney.  Ran into A.Walker and G.Payton at a Mavs Finals Kickoff Party last night downtown. Can't wait to get this thing started.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Everyone aware that they moved Game 2 from Saturday @8pm to Sunday @ 8pm?
> 
> Just another day we have to wait.
> If anyone wants to go terrorize the Heat a little, their staying at the Cresent Hotel in Uptown @ Pearl and McKinney.  Ran into A.Walker and G.Payton at a Mavs Finals Kickoff Party last night downtown. Can't wait to get this thing started.


lmao did you tellem to shimmy?


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

im a big rockets fan but i dont have any problems with the rockets/mavericks hate, i actually happen to like the mavericks, especially dirk, hes one of my favorite players, just chiming in randomly, but anyways.....

GOOOOOOOOOOO MAVSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Rockets111 said:


> im a big rockets fan but i dont have any problems with the rockets/mavericks hate, i actually happen to like the mavericks, especially dirk, hes one of my favorite players, just chiming in randomly, but anyways.....
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOOO MAVSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


I didn't think there were Rockets/Mavericks hate. I didn't think there were much Spurs/Mavericks hate until Mark Cuban did his thing and created one.

As far as I am concerned, we are the Texas triangle (SAS, HOU, and DAL), and I like them all.

:cheers:


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I didn't think there were much Spurs/Mavericks hate until Mark Cuban did his thing and created one.



Mama's don't let your children grow up to be Spurs-fans !!!! I like that song and I hate the Spurs no matter what...


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

I knew we would make it ever since this team stepped it up in the last of the regular seasonl.....LETS GO MAVS!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

D-NOW41 said:


> Mama's don't let your children grow up to be Spurs-fans !!!! I like that song and I hate the Spurs no matter what...


So your hatred for the Spurs started earlier than Cuban's work?


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> So your hatred for the Spurs started earlier than Cuban's work?


Yes it did... but that doesn't mean that I support most of the stuff that Mark Cuban did. Most of that actions against the Spurs were ridiculous.
I actually was about to like the Spurs but than the game against the Mavs came were Mike Finley was ejected after a cheapshot of Bruce Bowen two years ago. About that time I really started to hate the Spurs


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

D-NOW41 said:


> Yes it did... but that doesn't mean that I support most of the stuff that Mark Cuban did. Most of that actions against the Spurs were ridiculous.
> I actually was about to like the Spurs but than the game against the Mavs came were Mike Finley was ejected after a cheapshot of Bruce Bowen two years ago. About that time I really started to hate the Spurs


Oh yeah! I remember that!

Finley.... Finley.... Finley..... how times changed.

:cheers:


----------



## Nets0416 (Apr 9, 2006)

Destroy the Heat you must!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nets0416 said:


> Destroy the Heat you must!!!! :biggrin:


Help you I can, yes.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

I hope the Mavs win tonight---even though GP is on Miami, overall, I can't STAND the Heat. Good luck tonight & the rest of the series.


----------



## damav (Nov 3, 2005)

I did not move to Dallas until 1983, so I missed the very beginning, but I did my share by going to a few hundred Mavericks games in the 1990s when they were at their worst.

This is quite the time. Still really hard to believe. Not sure I will really let it sink in until the series is over.

Let's go Mavs!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

First of all... I come in peace. :biggrin: While this series is on the Mavs are now my favorite team. As soon as it's over, I wont care anymore. But as a Laker fan, for me Shaq must not win another title and I respect the core of Mavs... Dirk is a class act, and Shaq is a fat cry baby. So dispite my hate for the heat, the Mavs are easy to cheer for. I hate the Spurs.. They beat them.. I hate the suns.. They beat them.. So there is mutual love and respect.

Now that is out of the way..

I think the key to Dallas beating the heat isn't concentrating on doubles with Shaq. But more running the constant pick and rolls on the offensive end. Shaq is not the defender he used to be. He is lazy and rarely covers the pick and roll without picking up a lazy foul. I think if Terry and Harris just keep pounding the pick and dirk camps out around the three point line, I think offsensive wise they will be very effectinve vs the heat....

My only fear resides mainly with Wade. His speed is something that disurbes me because you know he is going to want to take it to the hole as much as he can to pick up the easy free throws. I dont want a Kobe part 2. But the Dallas mavs have really learned a lot defensively since then, so I dont think Wade or Kobe "now" could go off for that type of scoring game. But it's still a concern. Shaq is going to score, and as long as wade ins't going off for 40 plus a game, I can live with 30. But the role players can't do to the Mavs, what they did to detroit. Walker can't be allowed to continue shooting three's when he is on fire. If he is bricking em, leave him alone.. But he just made 3 in a row, for the love of god.. GUARD him.. Detroits cocky nature let him and Jason Williams do whatever the wanted from the three point line, something i think the Mavs coach is to smart to do. 

The real question I have is who will be doing the main defense on Shaq... Diop, Dirk, etc? Who will be the main defender. I wouldn't mind Sagana ( I cant spell his name, and im to lazy to look it up) because of his size, but Shaq is good at getting guys like him in foul trouble. I dont know..

What I do know is I cant wait for the game. Im watching it when I get home at 10:00pm WT, on record because of school. But I hope to see Mavs on top when the game is over. But im not going to kid myself, I see this game going six or seven games easy.

Good luck guys, don't let me down! :biggrin:


----------

